# Need Advice for Sons Dog (crossposted)



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Hi guys,

Need some advice as I am not quite sure about this.

Scenario:

1 3+ yr old beagle and 1 year old yellow lab

Both fairly well trained, behaved and exercised. They are very respectful of the wireless fence.

Beagle has started barking at night while outside and used to only bark when someone came down the driveway.
Lab never barked, but has started to since the beagle has started.

(I am assuming that there are animals moving through such as deer, antelope, rabbit, skunk, coyotes or other dogs and the like. Normally just as hunting season approaches or is starting my dogs throw in a new bark due to this happening)

GOAL: Son wants beagle and/or lab to bark when someone approaches but not at nothing like is starting to happen.

What is the best way about working on this? I have bark collars he can utilize, an e-collar he can utilize. But, will this affect the wireless fence collars?

If he keeps the beagle in the garage and the lab out then the lab does not bark. No matter what the beagle barks.

When my dogs bark, I can tell the difference between
"Its feeding time or I am bored", "There are other dogs out and it is my turn", "Its past feeding time",
AND "Get your ass out here mom, someone is coming" barks. The rest of the time my dogs do not bark so I am a bit stumped on how to go about this.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd put a bark collar on the beagle and keep it in the garage. That way, the IF collar would not need to be on the dog.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I have thought of that and it would work, but then what about wanting the "alert" bark when someone pulls in? 

I am thinking he could just rely on the lab for that???

I did tell him that the IF collar should not be on the dog if he is going to use the other collars.......I am thinking she may think the bark collar is the IF collar since it is the same size and weight? and therefore she would not wander either?????


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I agree with Kristen with regards to the beagle - those damn things never shut up so I would think the lab would eventually follow suit with constant barking. 

He needs to teach the lab to bark on command, then he should have lots of friends come over so he can give bark command as they approach (you know what I'm talking about). Make sure he knows to use high value rewards for this behaviour & that dog will catch on in no time, & he won't have to be out there or give the command.

He also needs to teach "quiet" command so he can discourage the dog when he barks at other animals.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

**** EDITED by MOD *****

Of course the beagle is gonna bark, he is asking the impossible as all he is doing with his dogs is leaving them in the yard. **** EDIT ****


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Susan and Kristen. That is pretty much along the lines of what I was thinking. 

Can a Mod close this post please? I had a feeling Jeff would be an asshole so I should not have posted here anyway. 

Pretty much a read and no post board for me since Jeff is allowed to act like that. No wonder I don't see him over at Ed's.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Quick Connie, get the e-collar..........maybe just the "quiet hood".


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Quick Connie, get the e-collar..........maybe just the "quiet hood".


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

QUOTE: Can a Mod close this post please? I had a feeling Jeff would be an asshole so I should not have posted here anyway. END


Post any training questions you want, Carol. You're a long-time member whose working dogs are assets to society.

PM me (any mod) when inappropriate posts are made. I can't moderate something I haven't seen yet.


----------

